# NSW Uniform



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 29, 2009)

Received this in an email just now:


RMKS/1.  THIS NAVADMIN ANNOUNCES CHIEF OF NAVAL OPERATIONS APPROVAL OF THE 
NAVY WORKING UNIFORM (NWU) TYPE II AND III.  THE NWU COLORING SCHEMES CONSIST 
OF TWO UNIQUE FOUR-SHADED DIGITAL CAMOUFLAGE PROFILES (DESERT AND WOODLAND) 
DEVELOPED BY NAVAL SPECIAL WARFARE (NSW) UNDER THE AUTHORITY AND GUIDANCE OF 
UNITED STATES SPECIAL OPERATIONS COMMAND FOR NSW AND MARITIME SPECIAL 
OPERATIONS FORCES.  THE TACTICAL ADVANTAGE PROVIDED BY NWU TYPE II (DESERT) 
AND TYPE III (WOODLAND) DIGITAL PATTERNS WILL INCREASE PROBABILITY OF MISSION 
SUCCESS AND SURVIVABILITY IN COMBAT AND IRREGULAR WARFARE OPERATIONS DUE TO 
THE REDUCED VISUAL SIGNATURE IN THESE OPERATIONAL ENVIRONMENTS.

2.  THE NWU TYPE II AND III ARE OF UNISEX DESIGN AND INCLUDES THE NAVY'S LOGO 
ANCHOR CONSTITUTION EAGLE (ACE) DESIGN IN THE PRINT OF THE FABRIC.  THE NWU 
TYPE II AND III WILL UNDERGO CONFORMANCE TESTING DURING 2010 TO VALIDATE 
DESIGN, FIT, AND WEAR.  A PHASED FLEET DISTRIBUTION WILL COMMENCE ONCE 
CONFORMANCE TESTING IS COMPLETE WITH PRIORITY DISTRIBUTION TO DEPLOYING COMBAT 
AND DIRECT COMBAT SUPPORT COMMANDS AND UNITS.

3.  OCCASION FOR WEAR:
    A.  THE NWU TYPE II WILL BE WORN ONLY BY NAVY SPECIAL WARFARE (NSW) 
PERSONNEL, SAILORS ASSIGNED TO NSW UNITS, OR SAILORS ASSIGNED TO UNITS 
DIRECTLY SUPPORTING NSW MISSIONS WITHIN THE THEATER OF OPERATIONS.  IN THE 
CONTINENTAL UNITED STATES, THE NWU TYPE II WILL ONLY BE WORN BY THE 
AFOREMENTIONED AUTHORIZED PERSONNEL ON TRAINING RANGES OR DURING ACTUAL 
OPERATIONS REQUIRING A DESERT CAMOUFLAGE UNIFORM.  ALL OTHER COMMANDS AND 
INDIVIDUALS REQUIRING THE WEAR OF DESERT CAMOUFLAGE UNIFORMS WILL CONTINUE TO 
WEAR THE CURRENT TRI-COLOR DESERT CAMOUFLAGE UTILITY UNIFORM.
    B.  THE NWU TYPE III WILL REPLACE THE EXISTING TRI-COLORED WOODLAND 
CAMOUFLAGE UTILITY UNIFORM AND WILL BE THE STANDARD CAMOUFLAGE UNIFORM WORN IN 
CONUS AND CAN BE WORN DEPLOYED AS PRESCRIBED BY COMBATANT COMMANDERS.  
OCCASION FOR WEAR OF THE NWU TYPE III WILL BE THE SAME AS THE CURRENT WOODLAND 
CAMOUFLAGE UTILITY UNIFORM PER REF A, COMMANDS AND SAILORS CURRENTLY 
AUTHORIZED TO WEAR THE WOODLAND CAMOUFLAGE UTILITY UNIFORM (CUU) WILL CONTINUE 
TO WEAR THE CUU AS THEIR PRIMARY DAILY UNIFORM UNTIL THEIR TRANSITION TO THE 
NEW NWU TYPE III.
    C.  CNIC NAVY SECURITY FORCE SAILORS, TO INCLUDE AUXILIARY SECURITY FORCES 
AND RESERVE SECURITY FORCES, WILL WEAR NWU TYPE I (BLUE/GREY/BLACK) UNLESS 
ASSIGNED TO NSW COMMANDS AS OUTLINED IN PARAGRAPH 3A.

4.  BASIC NWU TYPE II AND III COMPONENTS INCLUDE BROWN COTTON UNDERSHIRT, 
BLACK BOOT SOCKS, BLOUSING STRAPS, NAVY CERTIFIED DESERT TAN OR BROWN 
BRUSHLESS BOOTS, 1 1/4 INCH BLACK COTTON, NYLON OR ELASTIC WOVEN WEB BELT WITH 
BLACK TIP AND BLACK OPEN FACE BUCKLE OR 1 3/4 INCH WIDE BLACK OR TAN ONE PIECE 
ADJUSTABLE NYLON WEBBING RIGGERS BELT WITH FORGED STEEL BUCKLE,D-RING AND HOOK 
AND LOOP FASTENER, EIGHT POINT UTILITY CAP, UNISEX BLOUSE AND TROUSERS, 
EMBROIDERED COLLAR DEVICES (E4 AND ABOVE), SERVICE AND NAME TAPE.

5.  PRESCRIBED NWU TYPE II AND III COMPONENTS INCLUDE MATCHING PATTERN 
WATERPROOF AND BREATHABLE FABRIC PARKA WITH REMOVABLE TAN FLEECE LINER AND 
SLIP ON RANK INSIGNIA FOR EXTREME COLD WEATHER SYSTEM (ECWS) PARKAS AND BLACK 
KNIT WATCH CAP.

6.  OPTIONAL COMPONENTS INCLUDE SMOOTH BLACK LEATHER BOOTS, BROWN BOOT SOCKS, 
EARMUFFS (WITH OUTER-GARMENTS ONLY), EARRINGS (GOLD BALL FOR FEMALE E7 AND 
ABOVE AND SILVER BALL FOR FEMALE E6 AND BELOW), AND BLACK LEATHER GLOVES.

7.  MANNER OF WEAR:  THE MANNER OF WEAR OF THE NWU TYPE II AND III WILL BE 
CONSISTENT WITH THE CURRENT CAMOUFLAGE UTILITY UNIFORMS (DESERT AND WOODLAND) 
AS OUTLINED IN REF B.  THE NWU TYPE II AND III WILL BE PROCURED AND ISSUED AS 
ORGANIZATIONAL CLOTHING AND WILL REMAIN THE PROPERTY OF THE ISSUING COMMAND.

8.  PROGRAM MANAGEMENT AND TECHNICAL AUTHORITY FOR THE NWU TYPE II AND III IS 
ASSIGNED TO NAVAL FACILITIES ENGINEERING COMMAND (NAVFAC).  PROGRAM MANAGER 
AND TECHNICAL AUTHORITY FOR THE DIGITAL CAMOUFLAGE PATTERNS IS ASSIGNED TO 
PROGRAM MANAGER SPECIAL OPERATIONS FORCES SURVIVAL, SUPPORT AND EQUIPMENT 
SYSTEMS (PM-SOF SSES), US ARMY SOLDIER SYSTEMS CENTER, NATICK AS DIRECTED BY 
NSW.  DISTRIBUTION AUTHORITY OF THE NWU TYPE II IS ASSIGNED TO COMMANDER, 
NAVAL SPECIAL WARFARE COMMAND.  ADDITIONAL INFORMATION REGARDING AVAILABILITY 
AND DISTRIBUTION OF THE NWU TYPE II AND III WILL BE ANNOUNCED VIA FUTURE 
NAVADMIN.

9.  FILE THIS NAVADMIN UNTIL CHANGES ARE INCORPORATED INTO THE QUARTERLY 
BUPERS DIRECTIVE CD-ROM CHANGE CONTAINING REF A.  IN THE INTERIM, FOR MORE 
INFORMATION ON UNIFORMS AND UNIFORM POLICY, VISIT THE NAVY UNIFORM MATTERS 
WEBSITE AT http://www.npc.navy.mil/COMMANDSUPPORT/USNAVYUNIFORMS/.

10.  POINTS OF CONTACTS:
    A.  NWU TYPE II AND III PROGRAM MANAGER AND TECHNICAL AUTHORITY: MR. ANDY 
HU AT (202) 433-5310 OR EMAIL AT ANDY.HU(AT)NAVY.MIL.
    B.  NWU TYPE II AND III CONFORMANCE TEST COORDINATOR:  EODCM ROB MCCUE, 
EODGRU TWO (N7), AT (757) 462-8452, EXT 1203, DSN 253, OR EMAIL AT 
ROBERT.MCCUE(AT)NAVY.MIL.
    C.  DIGITAL CAMOUFLAGE PROGRAM MANAGER AND TECHNICAL AUTHORITY:
MR TOM MILLS AT (508) 233-6444 OR EMAIL AT THOMAS.MILLS(AT)US.ARMY.MIL.

11.  RELEASED BY VADM MARK FERGUSON, N1.//


----------



## 0699 (Dec 29, 2009)

So if I see someone wearing the NWU type II or III, I know they're NSW.  Not that I'll do anything, but nice to know our enemies have that ability. 

Earrings?!? :confused:


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 29, 2009)

I was checking for the part where the NSW guys get to wear a half-rolled sleeve and Oakleys... ;)


----------



## eodjw (Feb 21, 2010)

Type III will also be worn by NECC. Type II will only be worn by NSW.


----------



## SSdoc272 (Jul 8, 2010)

0699 said:


> So if I see someone wearing the NWU type II or III, I know they're NSW.  Not that I'll do anything, but nice to know our enemies have that ability.
> 
> Earrings?!? :confused:



I agree with what you're saying. It doesn't make sense for only NSW to wear the type II. Now the enemy can profile them. The Navy is changing all our damn uniforms, may as well transition these as our new camis. We're the only ones who haven't switched over to digis for camis anyway (the NWU I doesn't count because I'm pretty sure blue camis are gonna make you stick out in Afghan-land :doh:) :2c:


----------



## 0699 (Jul 8, 2010)

SSdoc272 said:


> I agree with what you're saying. It doesn't make sense for only NSW to wear the type II. Now the enemy can profile them. The Navy is changing all our damn uniforms, may as well transition these as our new camis. We're the only ones who haven't switched over to digis for camis anyway (*the NWU I doesn't count because I'm pretty sure blue camis are gonna make you stick out in Afghan-land *:doh:) :2c:


 
And at the same time make you blend in completely when you fall overboard at sea... :confused:


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 8, 2010)

0699 said:


> And at the same time make you blend in completely when you fall overboard at sea... :confused:


 hahahaha!  On the upside, the sharks won't be able to see you, either.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 8, 2010)

What is it with governments and their reliance on the caps lock?


----------



## Dame (Jul 8, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> What is it with governments and their reliance on the caps lock?


 
They're still using the telex machines.  :doh:


----------



## CBTech (Jul 9, 2010)

If anyone wants a peek at the scheme you can google AOR pattern. Also, the Crye cut uni's rock. It is certainly the best fit clothing, let alone military uniform, you could ever wear.


----------



## SSdoc272 (Jul 11, 2010)

CBTech said:


> If anyone wants a peek at the scheme you can google AOR pattern. Also, the Crye cut uni's rock. It is certainly the best fit clothing, let alone military uniform, you could ever wear.



It pretty much looks the same as my camis now except I'm sure it doesn't have little EGAs floating around in it. I figured it might look something more similar to what the Rangers are wearing now.


----------



## CBTech (Jul 11, 2010)

Don't know what the Rangers are wearing currently. The AOR "woodland" is more of a multi cam color palet but digitized. A big difference in the AOR is that there isn't any black like in the Marine pattern. I think it is a smarter color scheme. There isn't many naturally black things in a woodland environment so the dark browns fill the bill quite well. The AOR "desert" has a darker tan in spots than the Marine pattern, I think both deserts are as effective as the other. Definately no EGA's or Constitution,Eagle, Anchors in the AOR's.....as of right now


----------



## SSdoc272 (Jul 11, 2010)

I found a comparison on google. The AOR are lighter with more green, and yes i seen the slight difference in the deserts. I agree with the black spots too. I read on one sight they were talking about putting the ACE on them but i dont know why they would. If the deserts are only going to be used by NSW there is no reason. Would just add a few more bucks to what they cost. I like the way they're set up though. Good pockets, velcro for patches, tight collar. Overall I think its a good idea :


----------



## KBar666 (Jul 11, 2010)

Knowing I'm an outsider, At least they're nothing like the ACU. Plus hey they have the cool guy look.

Ok back to my hole.


----------



## Gun-Toting Diplomat (Aug 18, 2010)

Saw a few SEALS and NSW guys wearing the AORs my last rotation.  They're nice I suppose.  But I think things are getting a little out of hand when it comes to the plethora of uniforms we all wear downrange now.  I've used either modded DCUs or BDUs my last few deployments and have zero complaints.  Sometimes the old stuff still works the best.


----------



## manas (Nov 15, 2010)

Out of curiousity, how's the weight on those uniforms?  Are they like summer weight BDUs or more like the winter ones?  If anyone knows.


----------



## KilWil (Dec 29, 2010)

No hands on experience with them.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 5, 2016)

"Today, the Navy announced in NAVADMIN 174/16 that it will transition from the Navy Working Uniform (NWU) Type I to the NWU Type III as the service's primary shore working uniform beginning Oct. 1, 2016."

More at: Navy Announces Elimination of NWU Type I


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 5, 2016)

rick said:


> "Today, the Navy announced in NAVADMIN 174/16 that it will transition from the Navy Working Uniform (NWU) Type I to the NWU Type III as the service's primary shore working uniform beginning Oct. 1, 2016."
> 
> More at: Navy Announces Elimination of NWU Type I



Honestly, it makes sense.  The seabag is ridiculous to begin with, and the "Blueberries" were just stupid.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 5, 2016)

Setting aside my love of MARPAT, I am currently wearing Type III's on a daily basis and they are comfortable, practical, and good looking. I am happy to see the Navy giving the ugliest uniform a kick out the door.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 5, 2016)

Is this inline with the transition of a common uniform across all services? It's been a while but I thought it was going to be OCP or similar enough to MARPAT.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 5, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Is this inline with the transition of a common uniform across all services? It's been a while but I thought it was going to be OCP or similar enough to MARPAT.



I don't think so.  I think Navy leadership got fed up with all of the (rightful) complaining of the NWU I, and instead of reinventing the wheel went with something that works.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 5, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I don't think so.  I think Navy leadership got fed up with all of the (rightful) complaining of the NWU I, and instead of reinventing the wheel went with something that works.



Edited to add, I listened to a talk by a couple CAG guys, someone asked about uniforms.  They said everyone in SOF likes to have their own personal touch with uniforms, but good guys see enough lack of "uniformity" and all the mishmash of different uniforms it is easy to mistake them for bad guys.  They were of the opinion that some tweaking is fine, but one can go too far.  I had never thought about that.  I just always wore what I was issued.


----------

